# دورة التكييف المركزي (الاساسية والمتقدمة ) (في غاية الاهمية )(اسالكم من صالح الدعاء)



## mohamed deef (25 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
هذة الدورة الاساسية والمتقدمة في التكييف المركزي واسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى ان ينتفع بها من يقرأها . 
اسألكم من صـــــــــــــــــــــــــــالح الدعـــــــــــــــاء 

Download دورات التكييف المركزي rar


----------



## M.Ghareb (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng - mahmoud (25 فبراير 2012)

*ربنا يبارك فيك يا بشمهندس محمد على الدورة *

* وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك *​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (25 فبراير 2012)

*
والصورة دى هدية منى ليك *






​


----------



## مجدى مكرم (25 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يزيدك علما حتى تفيد الاخرين


----------



## حسن أسعد (25 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم كيف بدي شوف الدورة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## darshoo (25 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed mech (26 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك و فى عملك​


----------



## عاطف 58 (26 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله لك في علمك وأمدك الله من فيض فضله وأرضاك - وغفر لك ولوالديك .


----------



## elomda_5 (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## drmady (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر جودة (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nofal (26 فبراير 2012)

يبدو أن الرابط غير فعال .


----------



## egystorm (27 فبراير 2012)

الف الف شكر على الرابط وعلى الملفات المرفقة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 فبراير 2012)

اكرمك الله و زادكم من فضله و علمه


----------



## engalikhalil (27 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amirhelmy (27 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## abunzo (28 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zezo220 (28 فبراير 2012)

:7::56::56::56::16::16::16:


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 فبراير 2012)

شكرا وجارى التحميل.. الف شكر


----------



## احمد الجميل (28 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *​


----------



## محمد فوزي إسماعيل (28 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد فوزي إسماعيل (28 فبراير 2012)

يا صالح الحال اصلح الحال


----------



## engkfa (1 مارس 2012)

مشكور .. ولكن هل الملفات باللغة العربية يرجى الإجابة ممن تسنى لهم الإطلاع على الملفات وشكرا


----------



## المهندس السراوي (2 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً
واتمنى التوفيق لجميع الاعضاء
لما فيه الخير للجميع


----------



## علاء المشني (2 مارس 2012)

تسلم يا ورده


----------



## drmady (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد علواني (11 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باش مهندس على محمد على ابوالمجد


----------



## asd_zxc (12 يناير 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t354062.html


----------



## ahmedbayomy (18 أبريل 2013)

اللينك الخاص بمحاضرات الدورة المتقدمة لا يعمل ارجو اعادة رفعة مرة اخرى وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## mahmood mrbd (18 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdomohamed (20 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (22 أبريل 2013)

*تحديث الروابط من جديد*



mohamed deef قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة هذة الدورة الاساسية والمتقدمة في التكييف المركزي واسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى ان ينتفع بها من يقرأها . اسألكم من صـــــــــــــــــــــــــــالح الدعـــــــــــــــاء  http://www.mediafire.com/?22o4jr41p0423im



شكرا يا بشمهندس محمد على الملفات الاكثر من رائعة وتم تحديث الروابط من جديد

الدورة الاساسية والمتقدمة في التكييف المركزي

​


----------



## المهندس ناصح (23 أبريل 2013)

:31:مشكوووووووووووووووووور:31:
بارك الله فيـك
:32:المهندس ناصح:32:​


----------



## طه كريم جاسم (23 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع المفيد ..


----------



## tarek gamarec (23 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

